
The Importance of Keeping Game Scope Small - Foundation_buzz
https://www.foundat.io/n/game-dev-on-the-importance-of-keeping-game-scope-small/
======
hinkley
> I released it as a paid game with no ads, and absolutely no micro-
> transactions of any kind. I love video games and I respect them as a medium,
> and I miss the simple model of “Here’s some money, and in exchange I expect
> a fully playable and complete game.”

I’m a bit curious how the George Lucas model (kill it on the merchandising)
has worked out for video games? How much can you net versus milking people for
power ups?

~~~
mntmoss
Traditional merch takes a higher level of capex. Part of the appeal of
microtransactions - and increasingly the preferred model when looking at newer
multiplayer hits like Fortnite - is that you can get in that business for
cheaper by selling in-game cosmetics, and that only distorts the game's
aesthetics, not its core ruleset. Fortnite has done very well with the model
of letting the game change radically and frequently while herding along the
same playerbase with new cosmetics that complement game changes, while in
contrast, Rocket League has changed essentially nothing since launch and has a
smaller but very dedicated group of competitive players, who also get
cosmetics each season. Both are viable in different ways.

Hits still end up with tie-ins, so you will see toys for hits with broad
appeal like Minecraft, Fortnite, Angry Birds, slither.io, etc. But you usually
don't see new IP placing their bets on this stuff early nowadays.

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190702201620/https://www.found...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190702201620/https://www.foundat.io/n/game-
dev-on-the-importance-of-keeping-game-scope-small/)

------
seba_dos1
...While Godot Indie Game Developer Talks Importance of Going Insane with Your
Scope.

The original title doesn't mention Unity at all - why did you think it's
important enough to add into the title?

